

Ask HN: A data structures book - deathflute

I know there is CLRS but I am not particularly fond of its style, so I am looking for an alternative. Something similar to Algorithm design manual but with more focus on data structures.<p>Thanks
======
aaronbrethorst
(I used Cormen as my algorithms textbook in college, too, but never heard it
referred to as 'CLRS' until just now:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Introduction_to_Algorithms>)

edit: Ah, i see why. Stein wasn't listed as an author until a later edition. I
guess I did refer to it as 'CLR' on occasion.

~~~
deathflute
Sorry, I should have been more specific.CLR is a great book, but it is too
referential IMO. I am looking for an easier reading.

------
mindcrime
I always liked Robert Sedgewick's books.

<http://www.cs.princeton.edu/~rs/>

~~~
deathflute
Thanks for recommending that. I'll probably pick up his latest algorithms
book.

~~~
kvdr
The latest book (4th edition) though a book in the same series is not exactly
in the same vein as the earlier editions. It is toned down and uses Java. I
would recommend the 3rd edition based on C or C++. If you are really new to
data structures and algorithms then go with the 4th ed. otherwise the 3rd.
Also check out Bruno Priess's book which tackles data structures with a lot of
object-oriented concepts (can be a bit of academic overload).

My personal favorites are Sedgewick's C and Priess's C++ books and for
algorithms, the Algorithm Design Manual.

